# Necron Units



## AschenFenix (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright. I dont know about any of you, but I have a whole lot of free time on my hands, and I have a love for necrons. I also..am pretty new to this game.
What I wish was around...is well..what Im starting up. A nice unit tactica for necrons. What will happen is I will ask all of you to make comments on the different units in the game. I will mesh everyones opinions and then write out a nice lil post for it (also use your opinions to make myself a grand necron army)

Lets start at the top. I wont say much but what I've heard and what I've experienced in my limited time

C'tans
Nightbringer
Pro's: Great CC capabilities. HIgh Strength, toughness, and wounds.
Cons: Expensive. Not as good special rules/abilities as the Deciever
Tactics: Get in CC! 
Deciever
Pro's: Good CC. High toughness and wounds. Great abilities/special rules
Cons: Expensive
Tactics: Use special rules to your advantage

HQ
Necron Lord (duh)
Good Equipment: Rez Orb (mandatory) Destroyer body, Warscythe (D. Lord) Veil of Darkness, Disrup. field.
Useless Equipment: Chronometer, Solar Pulse
Pro's: Rez orb keeps you on the field. Can play multiple roles. Only Necron model with equipment options
Cons: Expensive
Tactics: Lord with your warriors to help them survive. Veil of Darkness to tp anywhere. D. Lord with Warscythe and Disruption field for running with Scarabs. D. Lord with wraiths for CCpwnage

Elites
Pariah
Pro: War scythe. Special rules
Con: Expensive. No WBB. NO necron special rules
Tactics: ?

Immortal
Pro: Higher toughness, Strong weapons, decently priced (for necrons)WBB
Con: Not troops.
Tactics: Take shots, return them on the move. All around good shooter unit

Flayed ones
Pro: Infiltrate/Deep strike, higher I
Con: mediocre CC ability.
Tactics: Infiltrate/deepstrike near shooter unit. Tie them up

Troops
Warriors
Pro: Numbers. Good armor save. WBB.
Con: No Transport. Only Troop Choice. Expensive for troops. Weak against CC. template target
Tactics: Lord with orb near for survivability. Numbers to save from phase out. TP through Monolith to redo WBB and rapid fire.

Fast attack
Wraiths
Pro: fast moving. Goes through cover. Good CC against non-cc units. Inv. save. Has WBB
Con: low unit count. expensive. takes up Fast Attack slot. no power weapons. only mediocre for a dedicated CC unit
Tactics: Run with D. Lord in multiple units to quickly tie up shooter units/destroy tanks

Destroyers
Pro: Long range, quick moving, higher toughness, powerful gun. Can move while shooting heavy weapon. has WBB
Con: Expensive. Need two units to ensure survivability. usually first target.
Tactics: run two squads. Skirt the flanks. Kill units your other units cannot reach until your phalanx moves up

Scarabs
Pro: numbers, high wounds, cheap units, fast moving, high cover saves, fearless
Con: low stats, weak to templates. No WBB
Tactics: soak up wounds to protect Lord while he rushes in. Get into CC with a shooter unit. PRotect troops against CC

Heavy Support
Tomb Spyder
Pro: High St. Toughness. 2 wounds. high attacks. Monstrous creature rules. creates scarabs. Helps with WBB
Con:Low WS BS, making higher stats less useful. Slow moving. No WBB
Tactics: Keep near phalanx to help with WBB. Attack vehicles. Help keep Necrons out of CC.

Heavy Destroyer
Pros: Great weapon, WBB, best ranged tank killer for necrons. Good toughness
Cons: Only one shot. Expensive. Only one Heavy Destroyer per Heavy Support slot
Tactics: Move around, kill tanks and high toughness units.

Monolith
Pros: Template weapon, good against tanks (if you hit). good cover, Deep strike, good armor. Living metal. TP of troops to get WBB again.
Cons:Expensive. Slow moving. Not as reliable as it should be
Tactics: Hide units behind it. TP troops to reroll failed WBB. Deep strike near troops and use Arc projectors.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Have you been to the tactics section of the forum? There are several Necron threads there already.


----------



## AschenFenix (Oct 2, 2009)

truthfully. not too fond about how the tactics section is set up (I mutter every time I have to search through pages of Space Marine tactics to find someting I wanna read)


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

That might be so, but this is certainly not the place for tactics - this is where people post their army list ideas.

Do you have a list?


----------



## AschenFenix (Oct 2, 2009)

I do have a list. I posted it earlier this week and got a lot of advice on it. Was very nice. Unfortunately what I need is more tactics because Im tired of losing _-_'

I assumed (perhaps wrongly) that if this was the wrong place for it, one of the mods would push it over. I would then know (for sure) that it was the wrong place. now I'm not sure if I should restart the thread over there or what


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

one of the mods should push it over and you will also get an angry email telling you to get it right next time


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I have one up in the Tactica section. Darklove has basically co-written it with loads of advice and eror corrections within the thread itself.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sil3nc3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol i have no idea how many times ive actually read ur tactica Angel. very helpful. despite the ramblings that came after lol


----------

